# T shirt designer wanted



## kevinbrandon1975 (May 21, 2013)

Hi all T shirt designer wanted to do me a print design for t shirt any advice info please


----------



## eric55 (Oct 24, 2009)

What kind of design do you want to do?


----------



## KevinTSM (Feb 27, 2012)

As above, what design do you want to do?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

maybe I can help.. take a minute and go by my site at www.art4tees.com and see if you think we can work together.. I am easy accessible, fun to work with, most of the time, reasonably priced and pretty timely.. what more could one ask for.. 
dlac


----------



## andreea (Jan 20, 2013)

I am a freelance graphic designer and illustrator. You can see my online portfolio here: https://www.behance.net/andreeacostache
Send me a message if you still need a designer.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Seems like they ran off into hiding...


----------

